# Cost of living in Dubai



## BertusB (Mar 7, 2013)

Hope somebody will be able to assist me.

I'm trying to find out what the cost of living will be if I am to move to Dubai from South Africa. A good lifestyle will be fine for a start. I just need information about housing, Avg Groceries, Car Rental/Buy(second hand)/Taxi, Going out 1 a week more or less etc.

Then If someone can tell me about Coaching sports... Is there any opportunities for that??

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Use the forum search function. You will find a lot of answers to your questions already on here


----------



## fpidimensioni (Mar 8, 2013)

it depends on your life style that how much you spent for your living.


----------



## BertusB (Mar 7, 2013)

fpidimensioni said:


> it depends on your life style that how much you spent for your living.


Yip it is true, but i'm just looking at an average.
Thank you


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

How long is this?


----------



## BertusB (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL thanks that is alot of help


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ha ha M1key how long is that exactly?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

wazza2222 said:


> Ha ha M1key how long is that exactly?


I feel a competition coming on 

Seriously though OP. You need to define what you think is a good lifestyle. One person here might define it as having a bed to call their own, another to eat 500 AED brunches every Friday. Read through the sticky threads at the top of the main page and you'll get a good idea. We'll then be happy to fill in any gaps for you


----------



## BertusB (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok, just new to this site, so did not look around for good just yet.
Thanks for the information you given. 
I just really want to move out South Africa, so i just started by posting Question as they came in my head, and i need as much info as possible so i can get my stuff in order and make the decisions i need to.

Thanks allot for your help


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

You need to look around the site......there is at least one new person every day asking the same thing! There are too many variables......are you on your own, married, kids, eat local food or only 'home' foods, how big house/villa/apartment, in town out town, car/ no car, metro, taxis, flights home, holidays, schools, clubs, we can't answer any of that! And the list goes on....


----------

